# LAFC So Cal Girls



## imperious (Oct 25, 2022)

When the DA was around Real So Cal was regularly fighting for playoff spots in the Southwest division at all age groups. In ECNL only the 06 team was above .500 last season. So far no teams are above .500 in 2022-2023 season. Lots of turnover in the coaching ranks. The top players that are in the youth national team ranks have left and joined other clubs. What is going on at LAFC So Cal?


----------



## imperious (Oct 25, 2022)

It won't let me edit my original post for some reason but taking a look at their younger teams on https://playersnaps.com/standingshome.html and it seems like the pre-ECNL teams are also struggling


----------



## Willy Falcon (Oct 26, 2022)

imperious said:


> When the DA was around Real So Cal was regularly fighting for playoff spots in the Southwest division at all age groups. In ECNL only the 06 team was above .500 last season. So far no teams are above .500 in 2022-2023 season. Lots of turnover in the coaching ranks. The top players that are in the youth national team ranks have left and joined other clubs. What is going on at LAFC So Cal?


I can only attribute it to the amount of options out there. ECNL, RL, GA, DA, etc...etc...
And honestly looking at logistics and having the LAFC backing, LAFC should be having more success. 
Talent is diluted/scattered. If you look at the ECNL landscape across the age groups, I'd say 80% of the top spots are the regular clubs (Slammers/Koge/Blues/Beach/Surf/Legends) and a sprinkle of some outliers. 

I've witnessed parents leave a good situation to chase wins, prestige or leave to what they think is a shinier new toy only to be snake bitten. Players need to play. In my opinion I'd much rather have my kid in a mid tier ECNL program and play heavy mins, rather than a top team hoping to get 20 mins a game. Which leads into my last cause of underperforming teams. Politics. Politics is the elephant in the room. Some coaches will not start their top 11 players cause of friendships, loyalty, guilt or just flat out coaches that don't care. 

Just my opinion about most ECNL programs, which appears where LAFC currently stands. These issues are everywhere.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 26, 2022)

Willy Falcon said:


> And honestly looking at logistics and having the LAFC backing, LAFC should be having more success.


The LA Galaxy had the same issues with quality control when they were branding some local clubs through the alliance program.  Parents quickly realized their kids weren't going to get a look at by the LA Galaxy Academy teams, there wasn't some special pathway to get to the Galaxy, there wasn't that much support from a coaching perspective, it's not like you could use the Galaxy facilities, and even the Galaxy tournaments never really garned the name of things like Surf Cup and competed with the local clubs tournaments.  Basically, the kids got to wear the Galaxy shirts and say they play for the Galaxy...mutual advertising for the club and pro team.  For girls, even less of a reason than boys who may harbor pro dreams when they are little.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 26, 2022)

The hard part for parents to understand reguarding MLS affiliation is that many clubs that were affiliated could care less about wins vs losses. It was all about recruitment and paying dues.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 26, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> The hard part for parents to understand reguarding MLS affiliation is that many clubs that were affiliated could care less about wins vs losses. It was all about recruitment and paying dues.


Are any of the Socal girls clubs affiliated with NWSL teams? 

Angel City would seem to be a better partner vs LAFC for them.

The branded shirts and unis, ticket offers maybe the only improvements besides the occasional 2 or what sessions that the pro clubs offer the affiliates during season.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 26, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Are any of the Socal girls clubs affiliated with NWSL teams?
> 
> Angel City would seem to be a better partner vs LAFC for them.
> 
> The branded shirts and unis, ticket offers maybe the only improvements besides the occasional 2 or what sessions that the pro clubs offer the affiliates during season.


I agree NWSL would make more sense for the girls. However at the time 4-8 years ago only MLS teams were looking for affiliations.

Maybe it's time to revisit this type of marketing effort.


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I agree NWSL would make more sense for the girls. However at the time 4-8 years ago only MLS teams were looking for affiliations.
> 
> Maybe it's time to revisit this type of marketing effort.


We need to clean some things up first so the* female* is protected. I got some news I can't share right now that will rock the boat so much it might sink.


----------



## Code (Oct 27, 2022)

Maybe the DA just really wasn't ever on par with the ECNL.  I know a long and never ending debate about ECNL vs DA occured the entire time DA existed.  The previous DA clubs who switched to GA are still playing each other with similar results.  Are the other clubs who switched to ECNL now struggling as well?  I'm not sure which clubs those are anymore with all the revolving name changes/franchises.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 27, 2022)

Code said:


> Maybe the DA just really wasn't ever on par with the ECNL.  I know a long and never ending debate about ECNL vs DA occured the entire time DA existed.  The previous DA clubs who switched to GA are still playing each other with similar results.  Are the other clubs who switched to ECNL now struggling as well?  I'm not sure which clubs those are anymore with all the revolving name changes/franchises.


Don't try to rewrite history. DA was a wakeup call to ECNL + the place to be for both Boys and Girls. Clubs involved in the DA program pulled talent from ECNL teams.

For Girls GA is a faint reflection of what DA was + ECNL has learned their lesson + takes competitive leagues much more seriously. 
For Boys MLS Next clubs pull talent from ECNL clubs all the time. (because players want to be seen by pro clubs vs play in college)
None of this matters anymore. Right now for girls ECNL has more top level teams and clubs. This is not to say that GA doesn't have top teams they do, they just have less of them.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 27, 2022)

Code said:


> Maybe the DA just really wasn't ever on par with the ECNL.  I know a long and never ending debate about ECNL vs DA occured the entire time DA existed.  The previous DA clubs who switched to GA are still playing each other with similar results.  Are the other clubs who switched to ECNL now struggling as well?  I'm not sure which clubs those are anymore with all the revolving name changes/franchises.


See Beach and Legends (2 formerly held out of ECNL Clubs that were DA)….. If memory serves me correct, Real SoCal had ECNL prior to DA as did Eagles and what is now Sporting Arsenal (whom didn’t get the invite to DA).  These Clubs all seem to be struggling a bit in todays environment.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 27, 2022)

Kicker4Life said:


> See Beach and Legends (2 formerly held out of ECNL Clubs that were DA)….. If memory serves me correct, Real SoCal had ECNL prior to DA as did Eagles and what is now Sporting Arsenal (whom didn’t get the invite to DA).  These Clubs all seem to be struggling a bit in todays environment.


I see the same type of things...

At least in Socal mid tier ECNL clubs/teams are in a tough position. Getting blasted by the top level teams + never being invited to National league type events (because of lack of performance) is going to get old after a while. 

How long do you think it's going to take for leadership to say maybe we should look into GA again because we need wins to keep parents paying dues? Lather rinse repeat, it's 2007 all over again. But this time the Closed Leagues are less likely to make the same mistakes. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Woobie06 (Oct 27, 2022)

Just my perspective and sure many will disagree.  I’m at looking how things progress over time, the ECNL game as the kids get older and due to the recruiting game makes things very individualized.  Kids/Parents looking for the best deal for themselves, etc. that they hope will lead to more PT, college coach exposure, etc.  it’s less about the team IMHO for many.  That’s why I hear so many kids that love HS Soccer even though the competition is in general lower.  I have heard from some kids playing in college say that the HS environment is more like college than club.  Not saying that is true, just what I have heard from some.

There has been some coaching turnover at LAFC, like other clubs. There are really only about 4-5 teams in So Cal that are consistently successful across the board at all age groups. Even those clubs have outliers at times.

LAFC has two teams with winning records in ECNL currently - ‘06 and ‘07’s.  Eagles are doing really strong from ‘07’s down to the 10’s.  These two clubs pass players back and forth very often with many kids on each club having played with the other, some on their second stint with each club.  There have been peaks and valley’s with both these clubs over the years.  For transparency my DD has played for both clubs over the last 7 years.

IMHO, For the non 4-5 clubs that are usually always good, a club with 3/6 ECNL teams competing, with winning records, challenging for Playoff Spots seems like a good target and I would consider that successful.  Not everyone can be at the top of the table, and there are good players in all the teams in the table top-bottom.

At the end of the day, depending on what you believe or subscribe to, you are talking about the best 1-3% of female soccer players in the country playing for these ECNL teams.

Read an article last year about 70-75% of the players on the college cup team rosters were from ECNL Clubs.

Bottom or top of the table, the ECNL girls will get in front of college coaches to get the opportunity to play after HS, or get into a school they otherwise would not have gotten into.  Most of these kids are done at 22-23, and have the next 40-50 years focusing on other more important things…families, career, other interests.


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Oct 28, 2022)

Woobie06 said:


> Just my perspective and sure many will disagree.  I’m at looking how things progress over time, the ECNL game as the kids get older and due to the recruiting game makes things very individualized.  Kids/Parents looking for the best deal for themselves, etc. that they hope will lead to more PT, college coach exposure, etc.  it’s less about the team IMHO for many.  That’s why I hear so many kids that love HS Soccer even though the competition is in general lower.  I have heard from some kids playing in college say that the HS environment is more like college than club.  Not saying that is true, just what I have heard from some.
> 
> There has been some coaching turnover at LAFC, like other clubs. There are really only about 4-5 teams in So Cal that are consistently successful across the board at all age groups. Even those clubs have outliers at times.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty simple one to answer. There has been a lot of shift from LAFC Socal to Eagles in the past 2 years for the reasons you stated the coaching turnover being the big factor. The Eagles have always done better building the younger teams but then LAFC would recruit kids as they got older. This has stopped happening as much because the product at LAFC and coaching is way down. The Eagles coaching staff has been stable and the generally the culture and treatment of players seems better. The last two head to head days in ECNL the LAFC only has 1 win. Until the coaching staff at LAFC improves this will not likely change and LA Breakers is also been a good option . LAFC is in an interesting spot as there have been rumors about the Boys going MLS Next this would likely create a problem with ECNL which is why they likely haven't made the move. But they are strong in some Boys age groups in general so where do they go with their future?


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Oct 28, 2022)

From what I recall, Real Socal/LAFC and Eagles have always struggled overall in the older age groups even in the DA days.  Players seem to leave for Slammers and Blues even if it’s just to play games and not commute to practice.  I’m guessing it’s a history of stronger college recruitment, but that is just a guess based upon commitment announcements over the years.


----------



## Woobie06 (Oct 28, 2022)

TBH, my only goal for my DD now is to enjoy what she is doing, compete, have fun on/off the field, and prepare herself for the next step.  The wins and losses don’t matter to me anymore and have become so less important.  Do I want the team to win, absolutely, does it ruin my mood or day when they don’t, not one bit.  

it seemed to matter so much more when they were little. Once she got into HS things seemed to have changed a bit. I just want her to have fun, do her best. That’s all. Things will work out and she will get to where she belongs at the level and school that fits her academically and athletically. Driving to where Breakers practice, South Bay or OC, etc. is bananas from Ventura County. I’ll stick with one of the two choices in my backyard.

Top 20 schools in the country are bringing in 6 or so recruits each…that’s 120 kids…if your player is not in that top 120 in their class, expectations need to be managed - your DD won’t be going to UCLA, UNC, USC, Stanford, Florida State, Duke, etc.  (those seem to be on a lot kids lists).  Playing for Surf, Koge, Slammers, Beach, Blues, Eagles, LAFC, Breakers, etc., etc., won’t change that.  Good is good.  Great is Great.  A great player on a average, bad team, good team, or great team is going to get noticed.

I guess what I am saying is that for me, I don’t really care how Eagles does against LAFC, or Koge does against Surf, or Blues against Beach. We have met a bunch of really cool kids and families with other clubs over the years and root for them to do well and care about how my kid and her teammates are doing. It’s exciting to watch these kids and their recruitment, ID Center Invites, where they end up, how they are doing in college, etc. All the other stuff is white noise.

The kids in ECNL have access to the platform to be seen by coaches, and have to put in the effort to get recruited, get good grades, etc.  I’m not saying playing on the “best” team does not help, and coaches with connections don’t hurt, but understand they won’t lie to get your kid into a place they don’t belong…they have their reps to protect too.  Kids on all the teams (top and bottom of the tables) will get a chance to play at the next level if they want.  Just need to make sure their expectations are not past their reach.


----------



## Woobie06 (Oct 28, 2022)

socalsoccercoach said:


> The Eagles coaching staff has been stable and the generally the culture and treatment of players seems better.


Having had my DD play with both clubs, I can say that Eagles had a difficult situation to overcome a few years ago, took them time to recover.  They have.  IMHO Eagles have had less coaching turnover than LAFC recently, LAFC has coaches at the older levels with better access to college coaches, LAFC is much more Corporate, and Eagles is more Mom and Pop.  Eagles has the facilities at PV, which I would say are best in the SW Division with the best weather…fields are awesome and weather is always great.  My kid has been treated great at both clubs, positive experiences at both.  I would not say the culture is better or worse at one over the other, just that they are very different.  That’s my experience and I’m sure everyone who has a kid that played for each may have a different experience/perspective.


----------



## Code (Oct 28, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Don't try to rewrite history. DA was a wakeup call to ECNL + the place to be for both Boys and Girls. Clubs involved in the DA program pulled talent from ECNL teams.
> 
> For Girls GA is a faint reflection of what DA was + ECNL has learned their lesson + takes competitive leagues much more seriously.
> For Boys MLS Next clubs pull talent from ECNL clubs all the time. (because players want to be seen by pro clubs vs play in college)
> None of this matters anymore. Right now for girls ECNL has more top level teams and clubs. This is not to say that GA doesn't have top teams they do, they just have less of them.


Not trying to rewrite history, just an honest observation and question.  As Kicker pointed out, some clubs that are now ECNL are doing well, and some are not.  I'm just speculating on the OP question as to why some clubs are struggling to be consistent in the ECNL.


----------

